# Coho run



## mjd1973 (Sep 15, 2014)

Is the coho run over on the Grand or will the rain from the weekend bring more fish in? Fished this morning between Portland and Webber and saw very few fish.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

If it did anything it will move fish. Is there a possibility it brought more in yes but they won't be that far up stream for a few days.


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just because you don't see them, doesn't mean they aren't there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh I know, I marked a ton on the fish finder last week.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Any coho/salmon near Lansing?


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

there's a few shiny ones around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Those are steelhead though, still plenty of cohos in the systems and will be for a while, doubt there is many more coming though.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Sparky23 said:


> Those are steelhead though, still plenty of cohos in the systems and will be for a while, doubt there is many more coming though.


They are ho's... Look a bit closer.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been checking the river for 2-3 weeks now about once or twice a week and haven't seen a single salmon or steel. I went today to Hunter's Orchard Park and the stream was a bit murky but I could see the bottom and there was absolutely nothing going on. I tossed spinners and xraps to no avail. My friend had a football smallie follow his spinner to his feet but other than that I just have not been able to find ANYTHING except smallies, pike and walleye. Am I searching too far east?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Sparky23 said:


> Those are steelhead though, still plenty of cohos in the systems and will be for a while, doubt there is many more coming though.





GuppyII said:


> They are ho's... Look a bit closer.


 That top one looks fork tailed, but there face's looks steelie. I'm thinkin steelie


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Sparky23 said:


> Those are steelhead though, still plenty of cohos in the systems and will be for a while, doubt there is many more coming though.


Top fish is 100% a Coho. Bottom fish I can't quite tell with out a better photo.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

fished the upper grand from my boat.pretty uneventful,smellmouths and catfish,no wallys,no coho hits,saw a scattering of coho mostly on gravel.hit the gravel, not hunters orchard,


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

fished the upper grand outta the boat yesterday.smellmouths and 1 catfish must have been rolling in my spawn as he was hooked in the belly.no wallys...no coho bites...quite a few on gravel but didn't fish them.look on shallow gravel,not hunters park or near the dams


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

You guys can argue over what they are. Both were females. The little one was almost ready to spill. You have to put your time in to find them this far up. Miles and miles of walking, miles and miles of driving, and many fishless trips. Timing and YEARS doing it, lead to a few fish a year. If it's just fish your chasing, you better head to the grocery store. It's about the adventure!! If you keep doing the same thing over and over again, but in different spots with no results, you should change what your doing. If you have confidence in what your doing, keep searching and it will pay off. Happy hunting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I had no problems finding fish this year on the grand. My buddy 68w always puts me on fish. I've made the drive to Lansing 6 or 7 times and have at least 20-30 fish to shoe for it. I am probably done though for this year. Tight lines all

Burgundy


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I had no problems finding fish this year on the grand. My buddy 68w always puts me on fish. I've made the drive to Lansing 6 or 7 times and have at least 20-30 fish to shoe for it. I am probably done though for this year. Tight lines all
> 
> Burgundy


 What's the reason for quiting, hell good fishing is just starting. the river is filling up with steel,...as I type.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

It's a really long drive for me and gets expensive real quick. Had alot of fun over by the dams this year.

Burgundy


----------



## badhabit99 (Jan 29, 2009)

I hear that Mr burgundy it does add up but I think the coho r done , we were up fri and I caught 3 that were already turning white, kept 2 and after cleaning them the meat wasn't any good , we did see some kings moving in tho but I've never fished it past Oct , I also fish with 68w and he can definitely put u on the fish , just hope I have time to get up after some steelhead , tried for some kings but they wouldn't touch anything


----------



## badhabit99 (Jan 29, 2009)

I talked to the co fri in portland and he said there were still coho moving through the ladder , I don't kno how fresh they will b , it would b nice to get a couple more weeks of fishing in , last year we caught them thru oct , seems like they didn't make as far up this year tho


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

im going to hit up a few spots on the grand over the next few days, i hope i can get a few.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The Coho in the UP are still nice and silver, not many if any kings left that would be good.


----------



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

Saw a few on stingers this afternoon. They still looked very nice with a little chrome and a little purple. The fish that I have seen seem to be running a little smaller this year. I wish that I had been fishing and not just observing. I'm going tomorrow.

Can't catch fish here. Gotta get a line wet.

Common Steel!!!


----------



## jay13 (Sep 19, 2011)

workingman said:


> Saw a few on stingers this afternoon. They still looked very nice with a little chrome and a little purple. The fish that I have seen seem to be running a little smaller this year. I wish that I had been fishing and not just observing. I'm going tomorrow.
> 
> Can't catch fish here. Gotta get a line wet.
> 
> Common Steel!!!


lansing?


----------



## badhabit99 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm planning on trying a couple spots in the morning , anybody seeing any numbers of steelhead yet or still coho moving up


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm out in Utah visiting some friends and twisting throttles through the mountains. Thinking about buying a tag and doing some trout fishing here. But I will be back on Tuesday in hopes I can get back into the coho or some of these fresh steelhead I'm hearing about. 
See you all on the river.


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

68w said:


> I'm out in Utah visiting some friends and twisting throttles through the mountains. Thinking about buying a tag and doing some trout fishing here. But I will be back on Tuesday in hopes I can get back into the coho or some of these fresh steelhead I'm hearing about.
> See you all on the river.


Good luck on the trout fishing. I'm going to head out in the morning not sure if i want to fish near lansing or try my luck a little bit more up stream, and i would be excited to hook into a steelhead in oct.


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

Chances are better down stream. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey Trevor, I may be down for carpooling out to Grand Rapids or west when I get back.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> The Coho in the UP are still nice and silver, not many if any kings left that would be good.


Aaarrggghh. Don't rub it in Robert!


----------



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

68w said:


> Hey Trevor, I may be down for carpooling out to Grand Rapids or west when I get back.


I might be in on that too 

Nothing like inviting myself...


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

workingman said:


> I might be in on that too
> 
> Nothing like inviting myself...


haha,
Well went out today, seen a bunch of fish, i tossed everything in my tackle box at them, nothing........


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Did u try a plain treble with a weight above it? That always seems to catch fish&#128520;


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

If it was September we would have 10 posts about snagging by now.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

Can someone build me a few of those rigs? I'm running low and the shady guy at the river who I normally get them from hasn't been around.


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

Lol and while Im at it set up a big gill net across the river to?


----------



## Kelsey1 (Dec 16, 2005)

Do it the "fancy" way.......use a 8 weight fly rod with a two hook streamer. Wear plenty of Orvis gear and walla! Never questioned for a minute.....


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I just tie 2 trebs on and vertical jig for them. 1 oz at the bottom and 2 trebs spaced out about a foot. Do really good that way up north.


----------



## tcfishes (Oct 2, 2013)

What does MO mean? Sorry for the noob question

also, what do people catch them on near the 6th St dam? I tried an assortment of spinners, and coho skein and the only bite I got was frostbite from fishing for so long in the cold without any success.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

tcfishes said:


> What does MO mean? Sorry for the noob question


Muskegon


----------



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

Kelsey1 said:


> Do it the "fancy" way.......use a 8 weight fly rod with a two hook streamer. Wear plenty of Orvis gear and walla! Never questioned for a minute.....


Now that's funny!!! I was standing right next to a guy at Homestead dam a few weeks ago. This describes him exactly!!! LOL :lol:


----------

